# Lunesdale Jupiter - black fell pony. where is he now?



## TheLea-Rig (10 November 2015)

Searching for an old pony I had the use of! 
Came from the dealer Tom Dunbar to a riding school I worked at in Kilsyth. 
Passported as Lunesdale Jupiter, think he was around 6 or 7 at the time we had him so must be around 11 or 12 now. Once belonged to Ruth Copeland-wing I believe; curious of his history still! He was jet black with a few white strands through his tail, 14.2HH. He was a very forward going pony with a right bit of spark about him. Very flashy too, not a novice ride but not dangerous either. No vices other than rushing and the odd rear up when he didn't get his own way.

He was sold again recently by Tom, trying to track his whereabouts just out of interest! 
Wasn't given the chance to buy when he came to the riding school so got another horse of my own, and when he came up for sale I was heartbroken! Hope he is doing well with whoever has him now, and best of luck to them!


----------

